# Farang make Spirited Attempt at Thai Pop Classic!



## jerrymire (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi All
We are a British band who played a VERY popular song by Yinglee as a one off recently... and the video has gone kind of viral (well, viral for us!). 
Please watch and share with farang and Thai alike. Thank you!
http://youtu.be/ciuS6abq9GY


----------

